# Settings Menu Questions



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

What exactly does the Record Plus Settings do? What happens if I disable it. What happens if I change it from TV1 to TV2 and vice versa. I'm assuming the Record to External Devices setting does not apply since I don't have any.

What is the function of the Shared View menu? The explanation makes sense, but my question is, what is the preferred setting for this when you're just using it as a solo DVR? On or Off. I don't see any difference and not even sure if it matters. My biggest concern is that its settings might affect the Sling functionality.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

On other ViP DVRs:

1. Record+ forces a recording to the specified tuner while in single mode... so you could force recordings to use tuner 2 before using tuner 1.

2. Shared View allows the use of the simultaneous video outputs while in single mode.

Neither setting does anything in dual mode as far as I can tell.

Now, with that said... The 922 only has single mode... I haven't tested Shared View to see if it works as expected. Record+ doesn't seem to work for me. IF a recording fires while watching TV it will always use a tuner you aren't actively watching... so the only way to see of record+ is functioning is have a timer fire while you are in standby and see which tuner it picks.

Invariably, I find my 922 consistently uses the tuner I have as the main one (the one that you are actively watching OR first shows when turning on your receiver).

So while I know what these settings are supposed to do... I'm not sure they actually do anything of the kind.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually record+ works only in DUAL mode to select which TV recordings should default to.
In single mode Record+ options are grayed out, you cannot even change them. In single mode the default is to always use the background tuner. This is of course on all the other duo models. The 922 is different, you can change the record+ settings but it makes no difference _that I've seen_ it uses always tuner 2 as default. (which makes it so you can't change to a different channel if it's recording and you connect with sling without stopping the recording)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> Actually record+ works only in DUAL mode to select which TV recordings should default to.


Sorry... you're right. I said that exactly backwards!


----------

